# whats crackin



## Barrel_racer_0 (May 12, 2008)

Im pretty sure i had an account here a LONG time ago but I cant remember correctly. But Since Then alot has changed with my Horses. I currently own six horses among my ammidiate family that i live with. My Two personal horses are Chance(Registered Name: L'Ds Dream) and Twinkie(Registered Name:Way Bueno).Chance is a Appaloosa but he has poco bueno and doc bare in his lines not far back. Twinkie is a full bred Quarter Horse and i dont have his papers next to me but he has good lines. The my step dads horse is a 6yro QH gelding named Zippo he is a Zippo pine bar baby. My Little Brother has a 14yro Arabian Gelding Named Ransom(No Papers). And My moms new horse is a 4yro paint filly. My mom has her papers somewhere.

I Compete in barrel racing.Pole Bending.Reining.And Team Penning.

When I have more time I will post pictures of the horses.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome back to the Horse Forum!! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

